# How to install tailgate spreader?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Im looking to get a boss 1100 , or 800lb tailgate spreader for my f350. The local place says its $2,100 installed. I see other large tailgate spreaders for $1500 uninstalled online. Their plow prices installed seem good so whats the deal?

They made it sound like theres a lot of work to set one up, isnt it just running power to it and the controller and do they give you those parts with the spreader or is this all custom stuff from an installer?

How many hours does it take a shop to install a plow and spreader on a newer ford pickup? Im under the impression from them theyd need it for 2-3 days?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

You should be able to do in it 2 hours give ot take, depends on how hard you work on it.

Its not hard at all.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

*price and installation*



Ramairfreak98ss;426810 said:


> Im looking to get a boss 1100 , or 800lb tailgate spreader for my f350. The local place says its $2,100 installed. I see other large tailgate spreaders for $1500 uninstalled online. Their plow prices installed seem good so whats the deal?
> 
> They made it sound like theres a lot of work to set one up, isnt it just running power to it and the controller and do they give you those parts with the spreader or is this all custom stuff from an installer?
> 
> How many hours does it take a shop to install a plow and spreader on a newer ford pickup? Im under the impression from them theyd need it for 2-3 days?


I bought a buyers 800 lb spreader with a swing gate mount shipped from michigan to missouri for $1050.00. Same here everyone wants $2000. We put the spreader together and mounted it in about 3 hours. I also put my v plow together and mounted it in about 8 hours. No way it should take 3 days.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

If you get the boss tgs 1100 spreader you will need to take off your factory hitch and mount the one for the spreader. Also run power and mount the controller. Maybe assemble the spreader if you buy it crated. The plow should take a full day to assemble and mount. To wire it it should take no more than a few hours to do so. It is pretty easy. I can see them having it for a full day if they install it.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;426899 said:


> If you get the boss tgs 1100 spreader you will need to take off your factory hitch and mount the one for the spreader. Also run power and mount the controller. Maybe assemble the spreader if you buy it crated. The plow should take a full day to assemble and mount. To wire it it should take no more than a few hours to do so. It is pretty easy. I can see them having it for a full day if they install it.


So the Ford 12.5k hitch receiver part that comes bolted onto the truck cannot stay on there? Ill find another brand then !


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

anyone find this out? My place im going to buy the tgs 1100 boss spreader from says it fits the standard class 4 receiver?



Ramairfreak98ss;427373 said:


> So the Ford 12.5k hitch receiver part that comes bolted onto the truck cannot stay on there? Ill find another brand then !


----------

